
Ethiopian 737 Max: Aircraft Accident Investigation Preliminary Report [pdf] - mhandley
http://www.ecaa.gov.et/documents/20435/0/Preliminary+Report+B737-800MAX+%2C%28ET-AVJ%29.pdf
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19573893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19573893).

Edit: which turns out to have been the basis for this article and discussion
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19570378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19570378).

------
linuxftw
> Also, the airspeed, altitude and flight director pitch bar values from the
> left side noted deviating from the corresponding right side values. The left
> side values were lower than the right side values until near the end of the
> recording

Hmm. Seems not just faulty AoA sensors? Perhaps some major malfunction in the
flight computer? I've felt this entire time there's been a rush to claim
'faulty AoA sensors' because 'sensors' are known to fail, and it's an easy
scapegoat.

My question is, does the flight recorder have raw inputs from the sensor, or
just what the flight computer is reporting from the sensor? Seems like the
latter.

